# Pet Store report in Quad Cities



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Our local news channel has been doing a story on a pet store in Davenport. IA. so I thought some of you would like to see what's happening. At the left side of the site there are a couple of video links where you can actually see the report. I must warn you some of the footage may be upsetting but I am just so pleased that this type of terrible cruelty is being exposed by the media.

This story is an ongoing one and has been running now for over two weeks, I am just pleased that this type of thing is being shown because it's a good warning for anyone contemplating buying pets from pet stores.





http://www.wqad.com/Global/story.asp?S=4517138


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That is awesome. I love it when they take hidden cameras in and expose these heartless, money-grubbing JERKS























Great post Janet


----------



## Kristy (May 30, 2005)

It's fantastic that news outlets are starting to get the hint about puppymills and pet stores. It's too bad ultra famous and influential people like Oprah won't do a show on it - that would definitely spread awareness faster than wildfire.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am glad that the media is starting to expose the pet stores and puppymills.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am pleased







the media are doing this too and this case is going to continue daily and now that that pet store is being investigated there may be some shivvering in their boots, I hope


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Thats great they are being investigated


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank God, for freedom of the press... All The Best







Andrea


----------

